
Key Values – Find Engineering Teams That Share Your Values - peter_d_sherman
https://www.keyvalues.com/
======
htfy96
TBH I'm more willing to see a negative filter on these claimed team-values.
"Risk over stability" may sound attractive for me (as well as many new grads
to polish their resumes) several years ago, until you realize it's just an
analog to "move fast and break things" and we all witnessed its side-efferts.

~~~
xirdstl
I came here to say the same thing. There are some attributes that would be red
flags to me, and it would be helpful to filter out companies that select them.

~~~
Melchizedek
Exactly, such as "uses agile methodologies".

Also, I would like to select for less subjective factors like "private
offices", not "thoughtful office layout".

~~~
foo_in_bar
More granular filtering would be helpful. I bet from some companies point of
view thoughtful layout equals open space.

------
badfrog
I'd love to be able to filter for more explicit versions of work/life balance.
For example, if I could find a job with a 4-day work week and 6 weeks of PTO,
I'd sign up in a heartbeat.

Instead the companies on this site that value work/life balance say things
like "there is a lot of interest in fitness, nutrition, biohacking, and
meditation" which is kind of meaningless to me.

~~~
Cyclone_
I believe having the company explain the value is the idea, since values could
mean something different to everyone.

~~~
badfrog
Yeah for sure. I just wish I could filter by fine-grained ideas instead of
having to read 30 paragraphs to find what I'm looking for.

------
rch
Great idea. When I started making selections[-] I expected filter-like
behavior. I was surprised to see the results _increasing_ with each selection.

I'd rather configure my filters and provide contact info to be notified when
an org satisfies my criteria.

[-] Filters: Flat Organization; Supports Physical Wellness; Light Meetings;
Open Source Contributor; Has Internship Program; Engineering Driven; Remote
Ok.

~~~
ounces
Sounds like Mozilla.

------
gamma3
The more values I select, the more matches I get. This should be the other way
around.

It should be an AND filter on the values.

~~~
lynnetye
Trust me, once I have enough teams to make using AND logic a good user
experience, I will!

~~~
elgenie
If you don't have enough teams for AND to be a good user experience, NOT might
be a better user experience.

------
morningmoon
It’s nice to see unique approaches and improvements to the traditional job
board. And from a bootstrapped solo founder as well! Kudos!

Something I would like is a filter for industry or business model. A company’s
values are largely driven by the company’s mission. For example, companies
selling software to power weapons versus medical diagnostics speak to our
values just as much as things like work-life balance, or nonviolent
communication.

One of the most difficult things for me when searching for new opportunities
is having to figure out what each company actually _does_ before I begin to
evaluate whether there’s a culture fit.

------
mediocrejoker
This is a cool idea but the utility really hinges on the quality and quantity
of the data. How many companies are represented here, and how do they get on
the list? Who decides whether they meet each of the criteria?

~~~
amelius
Also, it would be nice to be able to select a geographic region first.

~~~
ddebernardy
Or "Remote" as a region.

------
jrockway
Are any of these criteria specific to engineering? I was expecting things like
"writing tests" or "code reviews mandatory". All of these things apply to
anyone and everyone; you can have literally any specialty in an environment
that's "good for parents" or has "open communication".

~~~
lynnetye
Some of the values are specific to software engineering (i.e. pair
programming, agile methodologies), but it’s more that the profiles are of the
engineering team(s) within a given company.

As you can imagine, there are subcultures within an organization and just
because all of the parents on the marketing team take advantage of paid family
leave doesn’t mean the parents on the engineering team do. If I were say a
30yo woman planning to have my first child in the near future, I’d like to
know if there were any parents on the eng team I was about to join.

Similarly, open communication on sales probably looks pretty different than it
does for devs.

The values are from the perspective of an engineer evaluating different
employment opportunities. What would you or I want for our day-to-day and from
our future teammates?

------
hackerpacker
Yah none of those really do it for me. I mean sure they sound good, but I know
it is just another form of "inclusivity" which is really there to exclude.

I don't like imposing my values on people, least of all at work, nor having
them imposed on me. But that isn't an option, so sort of a forced poll.

Oh, and the number expands the more you click, so not very useful...

edit, where is the checkbox that says "doesn't make bloated 3mb (compressed)
cheezy websites"?

------
azhenley
I want to see the employees' perceptions of these values so that I know if
these are _actually_ the values.

~~~
lapnitnelav
Some kind of (anonymised) user rating of how each value is applied in the
company would make a lot of sense.

This would allow to assess the truthfulness of such claims

------
avip
Name is brilliant. Well done.

------
amelius
Any way to exclude companies that participate in user tracking networks? Or
are they excluded by default?

------
Volscio
Given so much discussion on this topic, the first thing I looked for was
whether there was a reference to whether a company does timed code pair
interviews and white boarding, or uses some other method (paid trial period,
take home test, etc). Would that be worth adding?

------
ThePadawan
I would love to be able to link to the selection I just made.

Something simple like
[https://www.keyvalues.com/#123-456-522](https://www.keyvalues.com/#123-456-522)
would be really great to share this with friends and colleagues.

------
mrhappyunhappy
Doesn’t work on my phone iPhone. Hard to read labels. Overall nice effort but
as others mentioned this needs to be AND filtered. Perhaps add some anonymous
review capability so employees can actually reflect on whether those values
are real or bs.

------
MediumD
It's certainly an interesting idea, but from my experience, most companies I
worked for had values that were primarily all talk and weren't really
substantial. Especially when things like 'Open Communication' and 'Fast-paced
environment' mean completely different things to different people. Every
company describes themselves as having 'impressive team members'. I'm not sure
how this would help me actually find a company with the desired values when
companies are able to say whatever they want about themselves.

~~~
lynnetye
Replied to a comment below that touches on this, but the whole point is for
teams to explain what things like “Open Communication” and “Fast-Paced
Environment” mean to _them_. You can read how each team qualifies each of
their value selections.

Companies are limited to choosing 8 values and they’re also asked to rank them
in order of importance. You’ll notice that many teams don’t select “Impressive
Team Members.”

~~~
jka
Is the Key:Values team (nice choice of name by the way!) familiar with Bryan
Cantrill's talk on 'Principles of Technology Leadership'?

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9QMGAtxUlAc](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9QMGAtxUlAc)

It seems to resonate pretty closely with what you're building, so if it helps
align or educate anyone (candidates, recruiters, or the team) that'd be neat.

Edit: FWIW, the talk uses the term 'principle' to indicate what your site
calls a 'value'; in practice I've seen tech companies talk about their 'core
values' and so I think yours is very valid.

~~~
jka
Ah, I read that the team is you at the moment :) Either way, hope it might
help!

------
actionowl
Very interesting idea! It reminds me of this talk from Bryan Cantril

"PLATFORM AS A REFLECTION OF VALUES: JOYENT, NODE.JS, AND BEYOND"
[https://vimeo.com/230142234](https://vimeo.com/230142234)

------
amriksohata
Even though there are international companies on there, anything similar like
this for UK specific companies?

------
fareesh
Wouldn't it also be useful to include companies that have conservative
leanings?

------
high_derivative
Missing the most important filter of all: No Leet-code style white-board
interviewing.

------
hiccuphippo
How about stuff like caring for user's privacy and no ads in the products?

------
sriram_malhar
Love the name.

------
golemiprague
Why there is no option for diverse team but no option for very homogenous
team? I find that homogenous teams perform much better and responsible for
most of the products and innovations you see today, how come there is no
option to choose something that proved itself so well in the past?

~~~
kenha
homogenous in what way? i’m curious.

